# Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?



## Jana77 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nach unserer Teicherweiterung möchten wir erstens an Tiefe gewinnen und 2. unsere kleine Tochter daran hindern in den Teich zu plumpsen. Drittens sollen die Pflanzsteine die den ganzen Teich umgeben sollen dann natürlich bepflanzt werden damit es schön aussieht.

Nun unsere Frage wie befestigen wir am besten die Folie an den Planzsteinen???

Auf der einen Seite Richtung Hang haben wir diese halbrunden Pflanzsteine, auf 
der anderen Seite ist eine Mauer aus rechteckigen Pflanzsteinen.

Wer kann uns helfen???


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo Jana !?

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum

Kommen die Pflanzsteine denn in Kontakt mit Wasser?

Wenn ja würde ich die Folie hinter den Steinen hochlegen.

Kannst du denn ein paar Bilder hochladen damit man sich einen Eindruck der Lage machen kann ?

Dann kann dir geholfen werden  .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Jana77 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Danke das ging ja schnell.

Nein die Pflanzsteine sollen als Rand dienen und die Folie soll innen an den Steinen hoch gehen.
Das heißt das Wasser wird seinen Höchststand nach Möglichkeit 5 cm unter der oberen Pflanzsteinkante erreichen.
Die Pflanzsteine sollen dann bepflanzt werden und so den Teichrand geben.

Bilder sind zwecklos da ich ja vorher Frage bevor ich baue, daß heißt zur Zeit ist nur das Loch, der Hang und die Mauer zu sehen.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es auf der Hangseite die Folie über die erste Steinreihe zu legen und eine zweite Reihe Steine drüberzusetzen um somit die Folie zu beschweren. Nachteil Teichrand wäre eine Etage höher.

Andere Ideen??


----------



## jochen (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo Jana,



			
				Jana77 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Möglichkeit wäre es auf der Hangseite die Folie über die erste Steinreihe zu legen und eine zweite Reihe Steine drüberzusetzen um somit die Folie zu beschweren. Nachteil Teichrand wäre eine Etage höher.
> 
> Andere Ideen??



Die Idee ist doch gut, du solltest doch nur wie von dir beschrieben bauen, jedoch die Folie länger lassen und hinter der zweiten Reihe bis Oberkannte klemmen.

Somit kannst du die Wasseroberfläche so hoch wie du möchtest gestalden.
Die Folie ist dann zwar hinter der zweiten Steinreihe, optisch sieht es aber dann aus als wenn das Ufer an den Steinen  (Vorderseite) beginnt.

Wenn du mich jetzt nicht verstanden hast, mache ich mal ne Skizze, aber heute nimmer...


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo Jana,

zuerst: Willkommen im Forum. 

Nur als kleiner Hinweis: Schneidet die Folie möglichst gar nicht an den Rändern ab, sondern rollt sie nur ein - Ihr ärgert Euch später sicherlich schwarz. 
Irgendwann ist "die Kleine" größer und Ihr wollt vielleicht ein natürlich wirkendes Ufer ohne Betonsteine... und dann könntet Ihr die Steine abbauen, ein wenig Erdbewegungen machen und der Teich hat ne natürlich wirkende Flachwasser-/Sumpfzone ohne Foliekleben etc. 

(Ich gebs ja zu, ich find diese Teile furchtbar, aber über Geschmack kann man nun mal nicht streiten.   )

@all
Wenn diese Steine Kontakt mit Wasser haben, ziehen die dann nicht dauerhaft auch welches raus (und geben nebenbei Stoffe ans Wasser ab)? Ich besitze nicht einen, kann das also nicht testen.
Falls die Vermutung zutrifft, wird eine Tarnung der Folie mit Ufermatten/Kunstrasen schwieriger. :?
Hatte Heiko nicht schon mal welche IM Teich verbaut?


----------



## jochen (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo Annett,

ich verwende am Teich , Basalt, Granit, und Diabas (Grau oder Grünwacker im Volksmund) diese Gesteinsarten _ziehen_ kein Wasser, und passen gut zusammen ohne das sie sich von der Sicht "beißen".

PS. hätte auch lieber großzügig mit natürlicheren Rand gebaut, aber du kennst ja meinen "Gebirgsteich" da geht nichts ohne Stützmauern etc.


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo Jochen,

unter "Pflanzsteinen" verstehe ich diese geschlossen-u-förmigen "Dinger" aus Beton in rot oder grau. (siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9/]hier bei Heiko[/URL])

Wenn Jana, was anderes damit gemeint habe, nehme ich alles geschriebene zurück!


----------



## Jana77 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jana,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bitte darum daß Du eine Skizze machst.
Es hört sich sehr interessant an, aber verstanden habe ich bzw. wir es nicht.

Und wenn ich höre "Gebirgsteich" dann hört sich das ja fast nach unseren gegebenheiten an.

Hast Du ein Bild von Deinem Teich??

Nochmals zur Erklärung :

Unser Teich ist in einem steilen Hang. Dieser Hang aus purem Lehm schließt ab an einer 80 cm hohen Mauer, hinter dieser Mauer befindet sich nun ein 1,20 m tiefes Loch was 4 m Lang ist+ jeweils 1m Pflanzzone auf 20 cm tiefe und 1,50 m breit in den Hang reicht und dort mit Pflanzsteinen befestigt werden soll.

rechnet man nun die 1,20 m ab Kante der Mauer + 20 cm hohe Pflanzsteine ergibt das eine Tiefe von 1,40m.

Wir hatten vorher dort auch schon einen Teich mit 3m Länge und 1m Tiefe. Dort war die Folie unter der ersten Reihe mit Pflanzsteinen und sah nicht gut aus.

Ich hoffe ihr habt alles verstanden und könnt weitere Tips geben.


----------



## Jana77 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> unter "Pflanzsteinen" verstehe ich diese geschlossen-u-förmigen "Dinger" aus Beton in rot oder grau. (siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9/]hier bei Heiko[/URL])
> 
> Wenn Jana, was anderes damit gemeint habe, nehme ich alles geschriebene zurück!




Ja solche sind es, aber sie sollen nicht wie auf Heikos Teich zu sehen ist auf der Folie stehen sondern die Folie soll bis zur oberen Kante der Pflanzsteine gehen und Sie somit Teichseitig verdecken um den Wasserspiegel gleichzeitig 20 cm anzuheben und gleichzeitig eine Bepflanzung auf Wasserhöhe zu erreichen.

Alles verstanden, Anett??


----------



## jochen (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo Jana werde morgen mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder knipsen und hier einstellen.
Ich habe auch an einen steilen Hang den Teich gebaut, alles terrassenförmig abgegraben und mit vielen Natursteinen und Trockenmauern gearbeitet.

Hier mal ein paar Threats...

ihr habt ja sogar den Vorteil die Trockenmauer auf der Folie zu bauen...

ab Beitrag 17 die Randgestaldung direkt an der Terrasse in gleicher Höhe Wasseroberfläche-Natursteinmauer (Granit)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2354 

dein Thema hat zwar nichts mit Wasserfall zu tun aber ein paar Anregungen Zwecks Hangestaltung könnten dabei sein... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hi,

also bei mir gab es folgendes Problem:

Da die Steine auf der Folie standen und mit Buchs bepflanzt waren, wurde bei jedem gießen Erde (Nährstoffe) in den Teich gespült. Außerdem gab es eine etwas höhere Verdunstung, weil die Stein Wasser zogen.
Das die Steine irgendwelche Schadstoffe abgegeben haben, konnte ich dagegen nicht feststellen. 

@ Jana,

wie wäre es mit einer Winkelleiste?
Die Könnte man auf den Rand der Steine befestigen und die Folie darunter verschwinden lassen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Jana77 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also bei mir gab es folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...





Hallo Heiko,

ja diese Idee hatten wir auch schon, aber soetwas bei halbrunden Steinen??
Hält das dann überhaupt?

Was haltet Ihr von Lochband( schwarz , kunststoffummantelt) ist biegsam und könnte sich so der Form der Steine anpassen. 
Frage reißt das nicht aus?


UNs ist noch eine Idee gekommen. Folie in den leeren Pflanzstein umschlagen/einschlagen und den Pflanzstein mit Erde befüllen. Problem übergang von einem zum anderen Stein, da würde eine Lasche stehen bleiben!!


----------



## Jana77 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jana werde morgen mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder knipsen und hier einstellen.
> Ich habe auch an einen steilen Hang den Teich gebaut, alles terrassenförmig abgegraben und mit vielen Natursteinen und Trockenmauern gearbeitet.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Threats...
> ...










Ja solch einen Hang haben wir auch, nur kürzer und von daher ist nix mit Terassen, sonst kein Platz für den Teich.

wir haben rund 80 cm Steilhang mit den Steinen abzustützen.

hab mal ein Bild wie der Teich vorher war, vor der vergrößerung


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hi Jana,

Das mit der Winkelleiste war mal so eine spontane Idee, wenn müßte man sowas aus Kunststoff nehmen um die Form hinzubekommen.

die Idee mit dem Lochband scheint mir gut zu sein.
Vielleicht kann man da wo geschraubt wird noch zusätzlich mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten damit die Folie nicht ausreist. 


Gruß Heiko


----------



## jochen (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo Jana,

ich denke am besten würde dir geholfen werden wenn du ein aktuelles Bild hier einstellst,
oder noch besser eine Skizze wie ihr euch den Teichrand (Ufer) vorstellt.

Bin sicher dann finden wir zusammen eine Lösung.

Ein Bild oder Skizze sagt mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Jana77 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Also wir werden wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist die erste Reihe auf die Folie stellen und hinter den Steinen nach oben stellen.

Die Steine werden dann mit Lava befüllt und Teichpflanzen eingesetzt.

Vorteil : Fische kommen nicht an Pflanzen, Folie ist komplett UV geschützt, Wasserspiegel steigt , keine Pflanzzone mehr nötig.

Auf der Mauerseite wird die Folie mit einer Leiste befestigt....


Noch Tips??? Was meint Ihr zum Eisdruck an den Pflanzsteinen??

Halten die das??


----------



## Heiko H. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hi Jana,

zum Eisdruck kann ich nur indirekt was sagen, da bei mir der Filter im Winter durchläuft und somit nicht der komplette Teich einfriert. In einer Ecke allerdings gab es kaum Bewegung und dort war im Winter alles zugefroren. Dort konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Kiki (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hallo !
Ich habe auch noch eine Frage !
Wenn man die Folie mit einem L-Winkel aus Alu befestigt, reicht es da aus die Folie einfach festzuschrauben oder muß man das noch irgendwie abdichten ? Mit INNOTEC oder so ?


----------



## jochen (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichfolie an Pflanzsteinen befestigen?*

Hi Kiki,

Wenn es unter der Wasseroberfläche ist auf jeden Fall,

Am besten richtig fett Innotec aufgeben und das dann mit dem Profil verpressen.

Ich habe ähnlich gebaut,

jedoch nicht die Folie angebohrt sondern auf den Beton geklebt. (bei dir wäre es der Kantstein)

Den Beton habe ich glatt gevilst, mit einen Zweikomponenten- Harz eingestrichen somit sah die Fläche wie Glas aus, darauf habe ich die Folie auf einer Länge von acht Metern am Ufer mit Innotec geklebt, hält 100%, jedoch muß man da sehr sauber und mit viel Geduld (Sandsäcke zum anpressen) arbeiten.

Und braucht mindestens zwei Kumpel und eine Kiste Bier...


----------

